# What breed is my mare?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

why do you say Andalusian? she is pretty small for that. where did she come from?


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> why do you say Andalusian? she is pretty small for that. where did she come from?


Where did I get her?

Midnight has had a taught life so far and she's only five or six years old. She was first owned by some people who bred her to like sixteen hand horses. Almost killed her giving birth then she is green broke and has no ground manners. So they taught her how to be rode a little bit. They used to slap her rear end to get the poor girl to go. Then they sold my girl to some people who didn't know much about horses and rode her while 9 months along and didn't know she was pregnant. They also kept her skinny. She was sold to a friend of mine who specialist in getting abused and rescue horses back in good shape. I started working with her and bought her she's gaining weight nicely and she's become a lot friendlier and is letting u touch her hooves but not pick them up yet. Before she wouldn't let you. She also let's u catch her with ease now instead of running away in fear. 

Why do I say Andalusian? 

She has a long mane and tail. Just a wild guess. No clue. All the people who told us when we got her is she's mustang. ( I mean the bad people we got her from)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

At 13 hands , she is a pony. She could be a mustang. She could just be a mix and grade . 
Mane and tail length , unless its rat tail like in appys , dont really indicate any breed.
she could be shetland and 1/4 horse, or welsh and 1/4 horse. She could have been starved and stunted as a weanling/ yearling etc .


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I would guess Mustang as well. An Andalusian is not only a horse who has a 'long mane', sorry. Almost all horses, that haven't had their mane or tail cut, will look like that. Their hair grows just like ours. Andalusians have a distinctive gait though, you could say - they are extremely smooth to ride. But I'm not as experienced that I could tell that without riding the horse.. IMHO this girl you have, a very cute one at that, is a Mustang x some pony cross perhaps? Mustang x Dartmoor?


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Midnight also raises her tail when she runs.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

She was stunted.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm not seeing Andalusian. Mustang? Yes, plus some pony breed perhaps.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

all horses will raise their tail when turned loose and playing and running. IT does not indicate any particular breed. She does not look Andulasion. 
She looks to be a Pony / grade horse. If you really want to know , find a dna lab and have a test done. Mustangs are just a mix of horses . Contact the Kiger Mustang breed and see if they have a DNA kit . You can spend a fortune trying to figure out what a horses breeding is. 
I would simply call yours a grade pony.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Mustang - not seeing any Andalusian in there - Mustangs are a mix of all sorts so she could throw back to welsh type ponies that early settlers brought here that got loose somehow
When I was 12 I had a 13.1 gymkhana pony that looked a lot like her - she was a cross between a TB and a welsh C


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Potentially mustang =/. i can't really pinpoint any breed other then definitely not Andalusian.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i don't agree that all horses raise their tails when at liberty. depends on breed and temperment as I have seen some QH's do it and many QH's not do it.

Anyway, first thing I thought was Morgan. She does have a pony type head but she's in winter fuzzies so hard to really tell jaw shape, etc. A stunted morgan/mustang cross could easily be only 13 hands. She is adorable. Has lost some topline due to the babies but sounds like you are going to get her back into good shape! good luck!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

She doesn't look like the mustangs I'm used to seeing around here, but they come in all shapes and sizes. I also thinks she looks like she has some pony in her, maybe Welsh.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is a Grade horse. Mustangs are Grade horses.. a mix of Spanish Barb and draft with glory knows what else tossed in.. from QH, Thoroughbred and even Arabian (whatever got stolen by the herd stallion.. or got gathered by the boss mare or escaped and made its way with the wild ones). 

This horse has the flat croup often found in Arabians and Saddlebreds. I suspect this came from an Arabian way back there some place. She is long backed and heavy boned and feathered legs from the draft side of the picture. Her head my be somewhat Barb (hard to see with all the hair). May have some QH tossed in the mix too. 

She is, on the _breeding_ side of things, "just a grade horse" of no particular ancestry. That said, she looks like a horse that has come a long way and one that will teach you greatly if you let her. Be interesting to see her in the summer with a summer coat. Once trained she looks like a horse that will pack her rider safely and solidly and that is worth quite a lot.


----------

